# What is a bucking strap?



## Polaris (Nov 6, 2009)

The only stupid question is the one not asked. A bucking strap is found on a Western saddle and is also called a "rear cinch".

Not all Western saddles have this type of setup, but it's basically a rear strap that can help prevent the saddle from tipping forward....many roping saddles have them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

it is also a small strap put on the front of an english saddle that you can grab onto to try to prevent falling off.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> it is also a small strap put on the front of an english saddle that you can grab onto to try to prevent falling off.


No, that's called a _grab strap, _not a bucking strap.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

maybe thats what you call it, but around here we call that a bucking strap.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Look in any on-line or paper catalogue under English tack and you won't find 'bucking strap'. You'll find grab strap.

A_ bucking_ strap is part of a Western saddle rigging. A _grab_ strap is for a nervous or unbalanced English rider.

Western saddles don't need grab straps because they have horns.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That's funny, I've never heard of a rear cinch called a bucking strap. The only thing I've ever heard called a bucking strap is a bucking strap/flank strap (actual strap used for bronc's).


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Everyone around here also calls the strap on the front of the English saddle a bucking strap. I have no idea if that is the correct name of it but it certainly comes in handy when the horse starts bucking!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Look in any on-line or paper catalogue under English tack and you won't find 'bucking strap'. You'll find grab strap.
> 
> A_ bucking_ strap is part of a Western saddle rigging. A _grab_ strap is for a nervous or unbalanced English rider.
> 
> Western saddles don't need grab straps because they have horns.


just like a rear cinch is called a bucking strap, a grab strap is also called a bucking strap.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That doesn't make the terminology right, just because you might call it something other than what it is.

Calling a rear cinch a bucking strap doesn't make it one, just because that's what some people call it. As Macabre said, a true bucking strap is what's used on a rodeo bronc.

A rear cinch is just that, a rear cinch. Doesn't make it a bucking strap any more than a grab strap is one.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Haha, I think I know what the OP is talking about.

For the record, "bucking strap" is not correct terminology for either the grab strap or a back cinch. 

What I THINK the OP may be refering to is a natural horsemanship thing (Monty Roberts "developed" it I think?) where the horse is fitted with a rope type bridle that places a thin line of rope under the front lip. The rigging is then attached to the saddle so anytime the horse tries to buck, the thin rope digs into it's tender gums and makes it stop immediately.

Video:

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
(Go to about 3 minutes)


----------



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

Haha, okay. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow. I see soooo many things wrong with that video. :?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Wow. I see soooo many things wrong with that video. :?


What's shocking to me is that it's a promoted "natural horsemanship" technique. I shake my head when people think hitting a horse is wrong, but think this is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## x Branded Heart x (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh wow, I just watched that video. That is disgusting! How could anyone think that would be helpful in any way. That horse clearly had no trust in the handler, and for good reason too!! I don't blame the poor horse for bucking..


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Western saddles don't need grab straps because they have horns.



Some western riders use a night latch. Which is usually a length of rope tied through the gullet of the saddle forming a "suitcase" type handle which can be used to pull yourself down onto the saddle in the case the horse begins to get jiggy with it. It's easier to hold onto than the horn. Terminology usually varies by region around here it's referred to as the "OH SCHMIDT" handle. :lol: -or- bucking strap :wink:


I see the purpose in the video...but it still didn't set well with me....


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Here we call the strap on an english saddle a Monkey Grip :]


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

everyone I know calls the thing at the front of an English saddle a bucking strap too, god forbid anyone around here uses it to hold onto, that would be like a sin, haha. It is for if the horse is one that could/likes to buck. But like many things in horses, I assume it has a thousand different names, and a million uses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We mostly use it to vault on a galloping horse in mounted games :]


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

that sounds fun! Haha I read your post after I posted mine, a monkey strap!!! Omg that's what I'm calling them from now on!!! 
I think I might just have to get myself one and attempt vaulting xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

On an english saddle I thought a bucking strap was a length of leather that you connected to the pole of the bridle and ran down the neck to connect to the saddle. It prevents the horse from getting its head down to graze or to start seriously bucking. 

In western I thought the bucking strap was what they used on broncs, I have never heard the rear cinch called that.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Bluezepher said:


> Haha, okay.
> Thanks everyone!



Does that mean someone described something that was what you were thinking about?

Can you give the rest of the posters an idea of what type of item you were referring to since there are so many things so many people call a bucking strap?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

QHDragon, we call them grass reins!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> QHDragon, we call them grass reins!


Yes, or anti grazing device.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, everyone here calls the strap that is infront of your English Saddle a Bucking Strap as well.

I recently put one back onto my new saddle, to use during drops while out on the CC course.

lol, a Monkey Strap? How did it get that name?


----------



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Does that mean someone described something that was what you were thinking about?
> 
> Can you give the rest of the posters an idea of what type of item you were referring to since there are so many things so many people call a bucking strap?


I'm not sure what it is now that so many people had different ideas. xD

I'm pretty sure what MacabreMikolaj or QHDragon explained was what I was originally talking about.


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> No, that's called a _grab strap, _not a bucking strap.


Everyone around where I'm from calls them "bucking straps" too...


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have no idea, MIE! Maybe because when you vault you hang on the side like a monkey? Lol!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol wid_spot, that's very cute!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

A bucking strap is a leather girth that goes around the flanks of a bull or bronc. It irritates them, causing them to buck higher and stronger.

A back cinch on a western saddle is NOT meant to be a bucking strap. It keeps the rear of the saddle from popping and slamming down on the horses back at high speeds and jarring motions, or from shifting during spins etc. A back cinch, properly adjusted and restrained to the front cinch can't even contact the flanks.

I have no clue about English saddles so can't comment there.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

This is what we are talking about:










It is a "Grab Strap" but also popularily known as a "bucking strap" that is connected to your D Rings at the Pomme area of your English Saddle. 

Quite a few Eventers in my area use these, and we all call them "Bucking Straps" - I am not sure how it got that name, I would only assume that you would grab onto it if your horse was bucking, but that's not something I would do......usually when a horse is bucking, I yank his head up or I'll One Rein Stop, not grab onto a little piece of leather ....... that does nothing....

BUT back to the Eventers - it is used in my neck of the woods for Drop Fences. Intead of catching your horse in the mouth, we grab onto this for support during the drop........which makes sense as to why it is also called a "Grab Strap"

But when someone says "Bucking Strap" that piece of leather is the first thing that pops into my mind.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

When I think bucking strap I think of this.


















http://www.v4a.org/files/buck strap on horse.jpg


----------



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone. ^^ 

I'm pretty sure it was for English. S: 
-Probably- to stop/prevent bucking, but I'm not 100% sure. 

MIEventer : I don't think that's what it was referring to when I read it. It apparently has a lot of names though. @[email protected] I just know that as a handle, haha.


----------

